# 98 R33 GTR Spec 3 value?



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi lads,
I'm looking for some advice regarding renewing my classic policy. I currently have both the R33 GTR on it and my TT Supra. There was a guideline set up for Supra's regarding their value and from that I wad able to judge what my car was worth. My issue now is trying to put a value on the R33.

Ive owned the car over 10 years and tbh i've always undervalued the car. 

Its a 98 R33 GTR Spec 3 
175k kms (110k miles ish)
Only one previous owner, Nissan themselves. I'm the first private owner since new.
18x10.5 enkie RPF1's
I had TDP.ie rebuild the engine for me, 
It got wosner pistons, cosworth hg, hks oil cooler, 1000cc injectors, nistume ecu, bigger rad etc
its running 492bhp 480ftlbs of torque. 
Mines dials and centre dials
Trust titanium exhaust
Mines front pipes

I daily drove the car for around 6 years so its due a lick of paint at this stage. Wheels are spotless though lol.


The car is based in Southern Ireland and the current VRT rate on getting a 96 spec 2 registered in ireland was €8k ontop of the asking price of bringing it in from the UK or Japan. I would be looking to see realistically what its worth.


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

Any ideas?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

20k? 25?


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> 20k? 25?


Would you say sterling or euro?


----------



## SarGara (Mar 28, 2018)

Is this an agreed value policy or do you just want to know what its worth for when they ask? 

Only you know the cost of replacing it like for like based on what others are selling for currently on the 2nd hand market, your insurer will also use other examples on sale to value any payout. Also unless you have a policy that covers modifications like for like then listing mods wont impact the cars value from an insurers perspective.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

GTS20s said:


> Would you say sterling or euro?


Sterling, but I can't say I've seen many 33's sell recently.


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> Sterling, but I can't say I've seen many 33's sell recently.


Ah yeah i get what you mean


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

SarGara said:


> Is this an agreed value policy or do you just want to know what its worth for when they ask?
> 
> Only you know the cost of replacing it like for like based on what others are selling for currently on the 2nd hand market, your insurer will also use other examples on sale to value any payout. Also unless you have a policy that covers modifications like for like then listing mods wont impact the cars value from an insurers perspective.


Yeah the policy covers all the modifications. I was just looking to put a value on the car. The irish market is a bit different as skyline gtrs are a real niche and at this stage of the game, if someone wants to own one legally in southern ireland, they have to buy the car from either japan, which theres shipping taxes, vat and vrt (vehicle registration tax to put the car on irish reg plates), or from the uk which vrt will still apply. The irish government revenue department tried to charge a lad i know €10k to vrt a 96 spec 2 r33 gtr. I know he appealed it down to €8k but the issue is even if you buy a decent 96 spec 2 from the UK for £19k, by the time you covert it to euro, pay the vrt and a ferry etc it will cost over €30k to have it on the road.

The issue I see is that no one over here would pay that kind of money for an r33 gtr, maybe €22k-€24k for an immaculate one, but yet in order to own one now, you would need to have over €30k sitting there for a spec 2 and god knows how much for a spec 3.

Based on that, im unsure should it be valued at what i would realistically get for it selling it privately or for what it would cost to replace it now with another one.


----------

